# 100 posts :D



## Fierlin (Feb 15, 2012)

Seeing as it's a tradition on BYC to make a thread when we reach a milestone in post count, I might as well do one here too. I didn't think I'd last so long, not owning any herd animals, but it turns out BYH is really awesome anyway!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

Can you post over and over again? Rules? Can we chat?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Can you post over and over again? Rules? Can we chat?


So can I just say  ferlin?


----------



## Fierlin (Feb 16, 2012)

You mean on this thread? I suppose you can do anything you want.  Some of the BYC ones get 'hijacked', others fade away after a few replies. It depends on who's online when the thread is posted, and if they're bored enough to carry out some thread takeovers.


----------



## Fierlin (Feb 16, 2012)

And  to you too, SFG!! How's it going for you?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 16, 2012)

Fierlin said:
			
		

> And  to you too, SFG!! How's it going for you?


GREAT! I'm really tired though.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 16, 2012)

Have you ever seen the crawling cat smiley??? Love that one. SHould share it with you.


----------



## Fierlin (Feb 16, 2012)

Go for it. I love cats, and I love smileys. 

I frequently open BYC or BYH when I'm chatting, just to nick an awesome smiley for an appropriate moment.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 17, 2012)

Well I'll go get it!


----------



## Dapplepony (Feb 17, 2012)

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Seeing as it's a tradition on BYC to make a thread when we reach a milestone in post count, I might as well do one here too. I didn't think I'd last so long, not owning any herd animals, but it turns out BYH is really awesome anyway!!


Hi Fierlin!!! *Waves enthusiastically*


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm going to tell you a funny story in a bit.


----------



## Fierlin (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh okay, let's hear it. 

The fringe festival is currently on in Adelaide. I'm thinking I might like to go see Sammy J and Randy, becuase they are frankly quite hilarious. It'd be worth the $25.


----------



## Fierlin (Feb 17, 2012)

And hello Dapplepony, nice to see another BYCer still hanging around. I have to say I'm enjoying this place.


----------



## idy (Mar 8, 2012)

I will keep this thread alive! live thread! live!


----------



## Fierlin (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh, that's thoughtful of you. Thanks.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 24, 2012)

folks!


----------



## Fierlin (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey SFG! How are you? Long time no speak.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 24, 2012)

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Hey SFG! How are you? Long time no speak.


Yes true! How are your chickens? Are you getting chicks? I am!


----------



## Fierlin (Mar 24, 2012)

I should be getting chicks soon, as the current pair of hens are nearing the end of their laying years.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 24, 2012)

Fierlin said:
			
		

> I should be getting chicks soon, as the current pair of hens are nearing the end of their laying years.


wonderful! I'm getting a bantam and a regular chick.


----------



## Fierlin (Mar 24, 2012)

That's cool. Do you have a big flock? At the moment we only have three chickens. The old one is still hanging on.  (It's the one in my avatar)


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 24, 2012)

I have 6


----------



## Fierlin (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm guessing you're more of a herd person then?


----------

